# Group buy on Tsuru(mexican) front kit!



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

There is a group buy on the tsuru front end conversion for the 91-94 Sentra on sr20deforum.com The more people that get in on this the cheaper. Right now it looks like it will be $230 for the kit. That is cheap! It might be cheaper yet. Take a look.


----------

